# [X] Dual-Desktop

## totol

Bonjour,

Je cherche à faire un dual desktop, mon souci est que sur le net , les tutoriels qui sont disponible sont pour du dual screen ( que j'arrive à faire parfaitement ).

Avec ma dernière configuration de xorg et en lançant deux serveur X , j'arrive à en avoir un sur un écran et l'autre sur l'autre sauf qu'ils ne s'affichent pas en même temps je suis obliger de switcher ( ctrl + alf + f7 , f8 ) pour avoir l'autre serveur x.

Mon but est d'avoir l'affichage des deux serveur en même temps et d'arriver a switcher que le clavier et la souris.

Savez vous comment faut-il procéder ?

Voici mon xorg.conf => http://totol.warhanshu.com/xorg.confLast edited by totol on Mon Aug 13, 2007 8:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut! Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## totol

Désolé pour le titre, j'ai oublié de le normaliser

----------

## Ezka

C'est bien 2 X que tu veux ? pas un xinerama ? 2 X = pas d'accel 3D, 2 fois plus de ram utilisé etc ...

si c'est bien ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502309-highlight-dual.html si tu n'as pas vu ça pourra ptêtre t'aider, aprés j'avais des xorg.conf qui allaient bien mais ... humm mon fixe est un peu HS pour le moment   :Laughing: 

sinon mon conseil : fait un xorg.conf le plus simple possible pour que ça marche, tu rajouteras les options aprés en partant d'un truc qui marche.

----------

## totol

Sa avance , Sa avance

J'arrive maintenant a faire ce que je veux sauf que les deux écrans sont échangé

J'ai un pc portable et le display 1 se met sur mon pc portable et le display 0 sur mon écran cathodic or je souhaiterai l'inverse.

Avez vous une idée vu mon xorg.conf que voici ?

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "ecran_portable" 0 1

    Screen        "ecran_pc" LeftOf "ecran_portable"

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   # path to defoma fonts

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "int10"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Buttons" "7"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "moniteur_portable"

VendorName   "Dell"

    ModelName    "Dell Laptop Monitor 1440x900"

    HorizSync    28.0 - 72.0

    VertRefresh  43.0 - 60.0

        Modeline     "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync

    Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "moniteur_pc"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 65.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Driver         "nvidia"

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

#Option "ConnectedMonitor" "TV"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Screen 1

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "ecran_portable"

    Device         "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"

    Monitor        "moniteur_portable"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1440x900" 

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "ecran_pc"

    Device         "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card2"

    Monitor        "moniteur_pc"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

     EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Delvin

Il me semble bien avoir lu que c'est la config par défaut pour les cartes nvidia pour portable, le 0 sur l'externe et le 1 sur l'écran du portable. Et, mais des recherches s'imposent, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour les échanger ...

----------

## totol

Ok, merci du renseignement

Mais est ce que je peux faire en sort ma souris et clavier soit actif sur la sortie 1 au lieu de la sortie 0 ?

----------

## totol

up

----------

## totol

up

----------

## bivittatus

Rho c'est vilain d'être impatient comme ça!!!  :Laughing: 

Il ne faut tout de même pas oublier qu'on est au mois d'août...et à fortiori, le 15 août...donc moins de passage sur le forum et donc proprtionnellement moins de personnes suceptibles d'avoir la solution à ton problème...!!! :Wink: 

En tout cas, moi je ne l'ai pas...désolé!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui, 2 up dans la même journée, quand le thread est toujours sur la première page du forum, pendant une période de vacances estivales, c'est un peu trop. Donc calme un peu ton impatience stp  :Smile: 

----------

## totol

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, 2 up dans la mï¿½me journï¿½e, quand le thread est toujours sur la premiï¿½re page du forum, pendant une pï¿½riode de vacances estivales, c'est un peu trop. Donc calme un peu ton impatience stp 

 

En es tu sur ? regarde la date de mes up .... un le 14 a 6h l'autre le 15 a 12h , chez moi sa fait plus de 24h, donc calmez vous aussi, il y avait au moins 15 posts au dessus du mien quand j'ai fait le "up" donc normale que personne ne rÃ©ponde puisque personne ne le voyait

bref, je vais aller voir sur un forum oÃ¹ les gens sont plus respectueux qu'ici

----------

## geekounet

 *totol wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oui, 2 up dans la mï¿½me journï¿½e, quand le thread est toujours sur la premiï¿½re page du forum, pendant une pï¿½riode de vacances estivales, c'est un peu trop. Donc calme un peu ton impatience stp  
> 
> En es tu sur ? regarde la date de mes up .... un le 14 a 6h l'autre le 15 a 12h , chez moi sa fait plus de 24h, donc calmez vous aussi, il y avait au moins 15 posts au dessus du mien quand j'ai fait le "up" donc normale que personne ne rÃ©ponde puisque personne ne le voyait
> 
> bref, je vais aller voir sur un forum oÃ¹ les gens sont plus respectueux qu'ici

 

Posted: Wed 15 Aug 2007 1:16

Posted: Wed 15 Aug 2007 19:28

Désolé, chez moi ça fait 18h12 d'écart  :Wink: 

----------

## tarpman

moi je suggérerais essayer nvidia-settings(1)...  cela t'aidera avec ton xorg.conf(5) en GUI.  si tu ne l'as pas, vérifie que tu as installé x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers avec USE="gtk".  je l'ai utilisée pour mes écrans au travail  :Smile: 

----------

